
Computational Rationality: A Converging Paradigm for Intelligence in [...] - joaorico
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/349/6245/273
======
joaorico
The pdf is available from several sources, including google scholar and this
blog post: [https://gridworld.wordpress.com/2015/07/28/computational-
rat...](https://gridworld.wordpress.com/2015/07/28/computational-rationality-
a-converging-paradigm-for-intelligence-in-brains-minds-and-machines/)

